# Other Pets > Dogs >  Uh oh

## BluuWolf

Okay, so.. a friend got into contact with me the other day telling me about how they found this very tiny puppy on the side of the road, abandoned and dirty. They had no idea how to care for an infant puppy without a mom (bottle-feeding, heat pad, etc) and didnt really have the time. So they called me and asked if I would be willing to take her.
Being the sucker I am I agreed, wanting the pup to get the best care she could but not really planning on getting another dog. The plan was to care for her until she was weaned and healthy then find her a loving forever home.... 
As you are probably guessing, a few days, a bath, many a bottle-feeding, and warm cuddles later I have fallen in love. 
So I just wanted to share with you guys this beautiful little girl that stole my heart! Meet Opal  :Razz: 






(P.S. I do of course have the means and time to take care of her, I wouldnt have agreed to take her in the first place if I didnt. I just wasnt really planning on adding another furry friend to the family for a little while  But plans change I suppose!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-22-2018),C.Marie (04-22-2018),_ladywhipple02_ (04-23-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-23-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-23-2018),Zincubus (04-23-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Welp, I can totally see why you caved.  She is utterly precious.  Congrats on the new baby!

----------


## Aerries

Omg shes precious!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Such a sweet little face,  so glad your friend found her and got her the help she needed, congratulations on the adorable new babe😊

----------


## WhompingWillow

Awww, she is so cute and is lucky to have found such a great home.  :Smile:  And I don't blame you one bit for falling in love and keeping her - rescues are the best.

I found a dog last summer going in and out of traffic on a busy street. Was able to convince her to come towards me with a muffin and get her into my car. I reported her missing and had her scanned for a chip, but nothing. We weren't planning on adding a second dog, but there was no way we could have given her up. She's an older beagle mix that looks like she's had a rough life - she has a broken rib that didn't heal properly and a misaligned sternum, but she's amazing.

A photo of her in the car the day I found her and just recently.  :Smile: 

Sent from my Vivo X using Tapatalk

----------

_BluuWolf_ (04-22-2018),_hilabeans_ (04-22-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Aaaaaadorable!!

any idea the mix???

----------


## BluuWolf

> Awww, she is so cute and is lucky to have found such a great home.  And I don't blame you one bit for falling in love and keeping her - rescues are the best.
> 
> I found a dog last summer going in and out of traffic on a busy street. Was able to convince her to come towards me with a muffin and get her into my car. I reported her missing and had her scanned for a chip, but nothing. We weren't planning on adding a second dog, but there was no way we could have given her up. She's an older beagle mix that looks like she's had a rough life - she has a broken rib that didn't heal properly and a misaligned sternum, but she's amazing.
> 
> A photo of her in the car the day I found her and just recently. 
> 
> Sent from my Vivo X using Tapatalk


Rescues are always just the sweetest things! Shes so cute, and Im so glad you found her when you did! Shes precious, I had a beagle when I was young, they are just the sweetest things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BluuWolf

> Aaaaaadorable!!
> 
> any idea the mix???


She looks very lab to me and there are these little tan/orange spots that look like they are coming in on her that make me think terrier. Shes just a little too young to tell for sure I think, but she so tiny I cant imagine her getting very big so I assume she is at least in part a smaller breed.

Only time will tell!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

That's so cute

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

Head goes all splody from the cute! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Zincubus

> Okay, so.. a friend got into contact with me the other day telling me about how they found this very tiny puppy on the side of the road, abandoned and dirty. They had no idea how to care for an infant puppy without a mom (bottle-feeding, heat pad, etc) and didnt really have the time. So they called me and asked if I would be willing to take her.
> Being the sucker I am I agreed, wanting the pup to get the best care she could but not really planning on getting another dog. The plan was to care for her until she was weaned and healthy then find her a loving forever home.... 
> As you are probably guessing, a few days, a bath, many a bottle-feeding, and warm cuddles later I have fallen in love. 
> So I just wanted to share with you guys this beautiful little girl that stole my heart! Meet Opal 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gawd , I'm so envious !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

